# DeSantis pushes expansion of Stand Your Ground law as part of ‘anti-mob’ crackdown



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/politics-government/state-politics/article247094007.html


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

BackyardCowboy said:


> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/politics-government/state-politics/article247094007.html


I have a feeling if we actually look at the legislation it's probably correct in our rights to "stand our ground" other then the opinions of the critics who are against it. 
Imagine you're inside of your business and it becomes the target of looters or violent physical offenders . Sounds like they're giving the owners some latitude to engage from a distance. When that distance could have been construed as enough time to disengage. Just guessing

Would like to see the actual legislation.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

The proof will be in the writing of the legislation for sure and it would be nice to have a chance to review.
*The opinions and feelings of the critics can be checked by facts. But that has never stopped the critics.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

One thing for sure it would never become law in NYS. 
This law would never be required if the police were allowed to do their job and the DAs put the offenders in prison for a long time. 
Crime in NYS is getting out of hand due to the no bail laws and releasing felons due to the china virus. 
It was reported yesterday that a felon, on work release, didn't return to lockup after finishing his shift. Gee how did that happen? Problem is he is reported to be in my town!
You just cannot trust these fine citizens. Just one more reason to have a CC permit.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

yellowtr said:


> One thing for sure it would never become law in NYS.
> This law would never be required if the police were allowed to do their job and the DAs put the offenders in prison for a long time.
> Crime in NYS is getting out of hand due to the no bail laws and releasing felons due to the china virus.
> It was reported yesterday that a felon, on work release, didn't return to lockup after finishing his shift. Gee how did that happen? Problem is he is reported to be in my town!
> You just cannot trust these fine citizens. Just one more reason to have a CC permit.


If it was the law in NYC, Chicago, etc the the riots wouldn't have lasted but a few hours.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Minorcan said:


> If it was the law in NYC, Chicago, etc the the riots wouldn't have lasted but a few hours.


A problem we have as a group of law abiding citizens ,,,we don't enforce the law ,,as law abiding citizens 
. We depend on the legal process, law enforcement.
We no longer trust the system, or feel protected. 
Why should we give up our guns when the system we relied upon has failed in many ways


----------

